# New Bosch Colt!



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just found a new model of Bosch Colt, 1.25 hp, which has a light. Comes in a kit with fixed and plunge bases, dialable speed control. Never saw this model before, but given Bosch's customer service and quality, it's a contender. Not the same at all as the previous Colt trim router. Even has a safety interlock that closes the front clear cover over the blade when running. Bosch GKF125CEPK Colt 1.25 HP (Max) Variable-Speed Palm Router Combination Kit. Give it a good look.

Reviewed here: https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools...125cepk/50818/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKK1TWW...v_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Some nice/well needed improvements.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us informed Tom. To bad the 1617 doesn’t have an intergrated light


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom your links are broke (won't work) I wanna see the bit changing. Did they fix that???


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

https://www.protoolreviews.com/tool...uter-combination-kit-review-gkf125cepk/50818/

see if this works


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GKF125CEPK-Variable-Speed-Router-Combination/dp/B07JKK1TWW


and for Amazon


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Smitty


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

If I didn't have any trim routers, with plunge base kits I would certainly get one. However, I have 2 original Bosch colts with a plunge base. A Dewalt 610 kit, and the Makita trim router plunge kit. Not to mention the 3 trim routers from meynards. I am trimmed out! Every purchase was an "ON SALE" deal! I'm quite happy with all of them.

Thank you Tom for sharing!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice little router...it was discussed also in another thread some time ago... 

https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/139993-compact-router-bosch-makita-other.html


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That is a nice looking kit, Tom. I made a round plexi plate for my old fixed-base - it was kind of a pain because the old screw pattern wasn't centered around the bit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I do like this thing. More power. I have a plunge base for the older Colt, but as someone said around this joint, you can never have too many clamps or routers.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I just picked up another 36" one handed jobbie...got home, used it, and promptly regretted not buying a couple more. What was I thinking; I spent probably $100 on the ferry, gas and lunch. (I had an appointment in Vancouver so I was going in anyway.) Not a carefully thought out buying decision.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

It is about time Bosch provided a guard. The old design invited thumbs or fingers into the spinning bit as an earlier thread showed. A very cheap and simple fix could have saved some nasty injuries.


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

Ray Y said:


> It is about time Bosch provided a guard. The old design invited thumbs or fingers into the spinning bit as an earlier thread showed. A very cheap and simple fix could have saved some nasty injuries.


I agree, it's very easy for this to happen!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm more careful with my old Colt now after reading about injuries here.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I'm more careful with my old Colt now after reading about injuries here.


Same here. BTW, this is about the same price as the 1617 kit.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

DesertRatTom said:


> Same here. BTW, this is about the same price as the 1617 kit.


I noticed that too. I have been on the fence for many years on getting a Bosch Colt, and the specs on that one almost pushed me to pull the trigger on that. With the woodworking I do, I would rather get another 1617 Kit at that price, as I don't really see what having a Colt would do to make my time in the shop better. Other than lighter weight, what benefits does the Colt bring? Most of the operations I see people use them for I think would be better suited with a larger plunge router.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; if I measure my usage by lineal ft of cut, my highest usage is rounding over edges, for which my tool of choice used to be my old Ryobi trimmer and will now be my new Bosch Colt. Because they're light weight (trim routers) and can be used one handed, I wouldn't even consider my 1617, let alone a plunge base, for rounding overs.
Just my own preference.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I typically do my round overs on the router table. If the piece is too big for the router table, it is typically more than big enough to support the full sized Bosch. As you said, a matter of preference. I can see where it the Bosch may make that easier, but is the >$200 for this kit worth that?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

MikeMa said:


> ...I can see where it the Bosch may make that easier, but is the >$200 for this kit worth that?


That IS the question. I have lost a lot of strength in the last couple of years, and have found myself reaching for the light weight Colt a lot. That light weight is very appealing, and so is the extra power and clear base of the new one. I already have two 1617s, one for each base, but they've "gained weight" and are harder to handle these days. The safety factor is another plus for over the old Colt.

Not recommending anything to others, but just looking at the factors that would affect my personal choice.


----------

